# Anyone use tor browser and been on deep web?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone used the tor browser and been on the deep web


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Once

Didnt have anywhere near the knowledge to be able to use it without fcuking up somehow


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

lat time this came up the site went down for a day lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

been on the parallel web. need to use the xenos browser. very dodgy though


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea I was using it the other day whilst I was chilling in the Ecuadorean embassy.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

tried after reading about it in paper, me not being a very computer type of person couldnt work it. whatsoever. seem to remember something about onions with it tho?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Once
> 
> Didnt have anywhere near the knowledge to be able to use it without fcuking up somehow


did you download it from the torproject website?

Thats the thing I like the anonymity of using it but can also be dangerous if you click the wrong website and end up somewhere you shouldnt be!

theres no google on there so if am correct you navigate from the hidden wiki?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> tried after reading about it in paper, me not being a very computer type of person couldnt work it. whatsoever. seem to remember something about onions with it tho?


.onion is the domain name or the prefix used instead of .co.uk/.com


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

is this the place you can buy secondhand japanese knickers and heroin online?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jake87 said:


> is this the place you can buy secondhand japanese knickers and heroin online?


no thats amazon.com


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

read about it, but never been there


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Would love a nosey if I could make sense of it all. Way too techy for my brain though.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

After reading about it on BB.com I went on it using onion router. Was very sceptical prior to it. I found the websites offering all manner of drugs, people offering their services etc.

I left still felling sceptical about the whole thing


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

tor browser plus countermail, i use it all the time for ordering my candy and perving on jbait :whistling:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Been on a few times, it's so ****ed up its unreal.

You gotta remember some sites will work in the day some wont, the Silk Road is good, but drugs etc and see what people selling, just use it out of interest really but takes a lot of time to get links that work sondot think it will be like google haha


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yes... been on there out of curiosity, there is also an app for android called orbot that you can use on your phone.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

What is it? And what's it for?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks quite interesting. First link I found was Bud & Mdma at good prices,lol.

if anyone has any specific links to check out wouldn't mind a quick link,thank you.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

is it just the ability to browse the internet anonymously .. like i could come on here and Lorian wouldnt be able to track my IP?

or is it intended to be like a black market internet?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> is it just the ability to browse the internet anonymously .. like i could come on here and Lorian wouldnt be able to track my IP?
> 
> or is it intended to be like a black market internet?


From the looks of it its mainly aimed at a black market thing,but only had a 10 minute look so might be wrong.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

hm.. might have to download this when i get home.

i dont fully understand how its "dangerous" though :S


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> hm.. might have to download this when i get home.
> 
> i dont fully understand how its "dangerous" though :S


Well I'm guessing dangerous as in there are links for Pedo stuff as well which could get you in to sh1t,other than that I can't see how either.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> What is it? And what's it for?


this


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apparently full of kiddie porn. That's enough for me to stay away.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lumpo said:


> this


Erm.

Think ill give it a miss then........


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Erm.
> 
> Think ill give it a miss then........


i meant i havent got a clue what its about either???


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes all the time, set up an account go buy bitcoins then buy your stuff can get anything you want.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes all the time, set up an account go buy bitcoins then buy your stuff can get anything you want.


like??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

haven for peedos to trade their vids and pics apparently


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

lumpo said:


> like??


Like what?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep. Never again. Never.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> haven for peedos to trade their vids and pics apparently


Completely wrong its drugs, passports, scam things but not Pedro crap.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Like what?


sorry mate just being nosey/curios.... like what can you buy??? dodgy software, rec drugs etc etc


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

lumpo said:


> like??


X2


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Lukeg said:


> is it just the ability to browse the internet anonymously .. like i could come on here and Lorian wouldnt be able to track my IP?
> 
> or is it intended to be like a black market internet?


Tor is anonymous web browsing.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm bored at work and just downloaded the tor browser....gonna give it a go


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

lumpo said:


> sorry mate just being nosey/curios.... like what can you buy??? dodgy software, rec drugs etc etc


All the drugs you can think of, they had guns but they stopped that. Go on yourself have a look, download tor get the silk road address put that into tor then sign into silk road no email required just name and pass.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

what sort of success rate have you had with your purchases...gotta be full of scammers

just looking now


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

There is scammers but they are found out quick, there is a silkroad forum you can check people out plus you can read peoples reviews like eBay. I have only ever got MDMA off it through a friends account cos I have no bit coin address and you have to buy bitcoins on a market that changes everyday.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh iv had a gander, use the 'hidden wiki' for a guide on how to navigate it etc


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't imagine anything on the internet is anonymous these days unless you are clever enough to hide your own tracks.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

You lads who have been on there..... is there any chance on accidentally clicking on Jimmy Saville's private photo album or not?

I'm interested in looking at that silk road marketplace but don't want there to be any chance of going on a paedo site. Some people are making it sound likely that you can just click the wrong link, not worth the risk.

On another note.... when I was a young apprentice at work I caught a paedo..... long story short he had a computer in the office which he basically played games on ALL day, and left me sat on my **** bored literally didnt say a word to me. One day he went out and left the computer unlocked so I had a go on his game, then after an hour or so of that I had a look at5 his my computer documents being a nosey little sh1t.... found some stuff noone should have on their computer and reported it... I was in the Sun for that! He got four years for possessing images of the highest grade possible


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

How do you find yourself on to this deep web?

Is it essentially a bunch of sites that sells guns, drugs and sick ****?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea I've looked at SR & quite straightforward to get on there.

I only looked at SR for curiosity though & have no interest in it. :whistling:


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

oh eck. think ive fooked up here


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Zola said:


> How do you find yourself on to this deep web?
> 
> Is it essentially a bunch of sites that sells guns, drugs and sick ****?


Google is your friend



lumpo said:


> oh eck. think ive fooked up here


What have you done fella?

I've not registered for the silk road yet but will do that when i get back for a gander.

As for accidentally clicking on pedo links,its labelled clear enough to avoid it.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

put in what I thought was the silk road address (got from a google search) registered, then tor went all weird and shut itself down.

Gonna do a virus scan now


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

lumpo said:


> put in what I thought was the silk road address (got from a google search) registered, then tor went all weird and shut itself down.
> 
> Gonna do a virus scan now


I just searched through Tor Browser for "the silk road onion" and I think it was the 1st or 2nd link which took me straight to the registration page.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Zola said:


> How do you find yourself on to this deep web?
> 
> Is it essentially a bunch of sites that sells guns, drugs and sick ****?


Basically tor routes you through its own DNS servers so you can access sites that have the .onion domain (as opposed to .co.uk, .com etc). There are also other sites that you can access on the 'deep web' of which a lot is databases etc.

What makes it dangerous is that you never know what your clicking on is the same as the description - some very obscene nasty stuff, but also there is more if a risk of clicking a link and getting a virus etc.

The anonymity aspect works because your internet traffic is routed through tor servers (volunteers). But there is nothing to say as your data is bounced from server to server someone isn't intercepting it and stealing passwords etc.

It was widely used by journalists in the middle east because of their internet censorship and monitoring, but really its a bit overkill for general use.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone was telling me about the 'deep web'. They said the first thing you should do was put a bit of duct tape over your webcam. That was enough to put me off, if people can connect to your webcam through there, fvck knows what else they can do.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like there is nothing of interest for me there. Perhaps gear but that's easy to get anyway


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

so what happends if i make a purchase on there and get ripped off by a scammer, do i go to the police and say i bought all this heroin online but it never turned up?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Someone was telling me about the 'deep web'. They said the first thing you should do was put a bit of duct tape over your webcam. That was enough to put me off, if people can connect to your webcam through there, fvck knows what else they can do.


Now that is fawking scary my god you never know what evil people are out their.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Someone was telling me about the 'deep web'. They said the first thing you should do was put a bit of duct tape over your webcam. That was enough to put me off, if people can connect to your webcam through there, fvck knows what else they can do.


People can also access your webcam through standard interweb


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I used firefox and the tor browser for mine.

Tried to have a go at ordering some coke online but didnt understand the bitcoins currency....ended up having a [email protected] and going to bed


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah i used to brows around on there... never really got into buying bitcoins though so never made a purchase of anything... though on the silk road there are some mighty fine cheap drugs/guns if you were so inclined.

I used it just to see how deep i could go really, only used it for a couple months because i hated how slow Tor was...


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

ive just downloaded it and it wont connect to anything


----------



## magic67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there not people offering their services as hitmen on it. Also fights to the death with animals. Not sure if true, I'm sure I read that somewere.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a haven for scumbags and kiddy fiddlers, I'd steer well clear tbh


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

How long has it been about ? This is the first ive heard of it ?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

My pal showed me it. the guns, drugs and tons of other sick sh!t is shocking. Id never go on it again tbh even people with aids post up about people they have infected with pics etc... disturbing sick stuff. Should be shut down.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've only looked at SR & really don't want to see anything else. There are some evil people in the world, but we know this sadly.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

For those who don't know, the deep web represents a gargantuan part of the internet which is not accessible through regular searches via google or other search engines.

Searching on the Internet today can be compared to dragging a net across the surface of the ocean. While a great deal may be caught in the net, there is still a wealth of information that is deep, and therefore, missed. The reason is simple: Most of the Web's information is buried far down on dynamically generated sites, and standard search engines never find it.

Here are some facts on The Deep Web:

• Public information on the deep Web is currently 400 to 550 times larger than the commonly defined World Wide Web.

• The deep Web contains 7,500 terabytes of information compared to 19 terabytes of information in the surface Web.

• The deep Web contains nearly 550 billion individual documents compared to the 1 billion of the surface Web.

• More than 200,000 deep Web sites presently exist.

• Sixty of the largest deep-Web sites collectively contain about 750 terabytes of information - sufficient by themselves to exceed the size of the surface Web forty times.

• The deep Web is the largest growing category of new information on the Internet.

• Deep Web sites tend to be narrower, with deeper content, than conventional surface sites.

• Total quality content of the deep Web is 1,000 to 2,000 times greater than that of the surface Web.

• Deep Web content is highly relevant to every information need, market, and domain.

• More than half of the deep Web content resides in topic-specific databases.

• A full ninety-five per cent of the deep Web is publicly accessible information - not subject to fees or subscriptions.

What lies beneath the surface is a who's who of hackers, scientists, drug dealers, astronomers, assassins, physicists, revolutionaries, Government officials, Police, Feds, terrorists, perverts, data miners, kidnappers, sociologists, etc. As you can tell, the party goes across the entire moral spectrum.

I find this subject to be utterly fascinating which needs to be studied further. Whilst there are tons of bad seeds who inhabit this deep web, there's also good seeds who wish to spread their information quickly and most often anonymously, to avoid legal or ethical ramifications.

In order to access the deep web you use the Tor browser in addition to the Tor extension for Firefox. This is a good starting point.

And then access the Hidden Wiki which is a small but useful reference point to start on your journey of the deep web. kpvz7ki2v5agwt35.onion

They got folks who literally can go toe to toe with Anon on there. Dudes who are really dangerous in the sense they are near omnipotent. This is where the serious computer viruses are made and where plots are made. They have security viruses and everything.

SCREENSHOT OF THE HIDDEN WIKI: http://i.imgur.com/Xq7ih.png

The reason the "Deep Web" is the way it is is because only about 10 percent of what's on the internet is generally/commercially interesting. Sure you could dig deep into the annals of the information superhighway but most if it is raw information. It's not packaged and easily digestible like stumbleupon or tumblr. They are websites that purposely don't get pinged to search engines so they are harder to find.

To sum it up, it's basically a private section of server space to share data off record. All that wiki leaks stuffed that leaked a couple months back? That's been on deep web for years. Ever seen a movie and see the bad guy or hacker loggin' into some weird looking private server? that's all real. Generally, terrorist networks, spy agencies, drug dealers, assassins-for-hire, and those looking for child porn lurk around those parts. There's a Hidden Wiki, there, and on the wiki they're categories of links. There are things like blogs, forums (from normal to revolutionary to blatantly illegal), Tor-enabled instant messaging and chat, anonymous file hosting, anonymous financing, anonymous tipping and information exchanges, information on computer security/anonymity, info on warez/cracks/hacking, all the books, music, movies you can possibly imagine, even links to sports betting and trade information, links to international drug markets, prostitution rings, assassin markets, black market products, child pornography, Some of societies most deviant people use this network. Not just those that browse the sites on there but also those who create it and manage them..and it's almost impossible to find either of the offenders.

Even underground fighting tournaments to the death (I'm not joking very real very organized). Very Real trained professional fighters. It may seem surreal but they are guys that train with the best and want no part of UFC or any fight league. Dudes who really enjoy fighting to the death. It's just crazy explaining it it's not some barroom brawl. These things happen and alot of millionaires pay big money to see them. Modern Gladiator battles. I heard there are some with humans vs animals.

However, 0.00000001% of all data on the dark web is stuff normal people will be able to access, understand and use. And even a small fraction of that is illegal stuff.. its not like some hardcore underground network of spies, killers, pedos and criminals. The rest % is used by their respected authorities.

Don't be an idiot and start clicking on links you see on the hiddenwiki, but poke your head in the door you'll see its not modern anarchy in there.

While the information on the deep web is vastly overwhelming, it should not be feared. In most aspects, the information is just there, it's what you choose to do with the information that can lead you to trouble and imprisonment. Producing, storing, exchanging, transferring information.

Before you begin I suggest learning how the deep web works and what you can do to better protect yourself against intruders and anything that can compromise your true anonymity

I'll post how to get on the Hidden Wiki next.

Here is a screenshot of a typical source in the Deep Web: http://i56.tinypic.com/241wnj5.png.

This is like some post apacolyptic world where they only accept the bizarre currency bitcoins and all the websites look like they are from 1990's era geocities.

BTC's are the deep web's form of currency.. bitcoins.

This **** is hilarious, bizarre, and terrifying..

half the time the sites dont work and result in the most cryptic jargon filled errors. the other half, you wait ten minutes for it to load only to see something which shocks you because of how serious it is. this is where the hackers hang out. The can use your own webcam to spy on you. (srs)

I know what you're thinking some of the best hackers around and the server is slow as. The servers are probably used to a pretty small amount of traffic. With the attention deep web has got from niketalk and anon. in the last few days they are probably struggling a bit I reckon. Could be wrong on that but basically patience is a necessity in the deep web.

Now I'm just a cog in the machine. A really big machine. And really just relaying information found on other fora as mentioned already. I'm just trying to find people that are in it already. I want to know what they're saying on current events, Libya, Nasa investigation on that metorite, higher alien life forms, where Adrian Wojnarowski gets his trade information from etc

While the information on the deep web is vastly overwhelming, it should not be feared. In most aspects, the information is just there, it's what you choose to do with the information that can lead you to trouble and imprisonment. Producing, storing, exchanging, transferring information.

Before you begin I suggest learning how the deep web works and what you can do to better protect yourself against intruders and anything that can compromise your true anonymity

Here, you can read up more about the deep web: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_web

This has information on what the .onion network is and how it works: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.onion

Here is where you can read up on TOR: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)

GUIDE TO GET ON DEEP WEB

If you don't have already, download firefox at www.getfirefox.com and once installed, search for the tor extension for Firefox.

From there, you can get the tor bundle at http://torproject.org

Click Start Tor Browser once you have completed the steps.

Firefox will open up with this as the main page

From there, you are now somewhat anonymous and can now access .onion and the hidden web.

Keep in mind that Tor is not 100% anonymous...multiple proxies are needed in addition to tor, of course a firewall and Antivirus as well. I'd disconnect or put tape over my webcam , disable javascript cookies, temp data, use ccleaner...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i could never figure out how to buy bitcoins without getting off my bum!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, really want to get some bitcoins but seems so complicated!! :cursing:


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

See the very informative post above. I WOULD NOT go in tor until you know what you're doing, although its anonymous and intelligence agencies etc... can only see you go in and out of tor and they can't see what you're doing in it, chances are you havent hidden yourself very well and people inside will be able to collect your information or alternatively you'll end up riddled with viruses.

Until you've been in tor its hard to believe it,

You can purchase pretty much anything on there; drugs, guns, sex, much more depraved things... you can legitimately pay for people to get bumped; they come with reviews, evidence and guanrantees.

Ive had a look but I dont frequent the place as it really is a place with no policing or laws; there's interesting things like some of the greatest minds and hackers etc on there discussing their trade. Theres information on there that people, in particular governments, wouldnt want you knowing; classified intelligence, how to make viruses, weapons, explosives, how to hack high security systems etc... However for every interesting piece of information theres terrorists, child, animal, gore pornography, even snuff films etc... It's really not a nice place to navigate if you don't know how.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup what @Worzel says is true I think, however you have to look for the bad stuff it doesn't just appear on the screen. I haven't & won't look for this foul stuff.

Don't go on there unless you are sure you are anonymous.


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

The wrong stuff is probably as hard/easy to find as normal pornography on the internet. You can avoid it fairly easily but at the same time you can click on a link not knowing what it is and end up somewhere very dark. My biggest concern wouldn't be that, it would be if you dont know how to protect yourself properly you could end up with viruses and/or people collecting your information and then selling your identity (you can buy pretty much anything on there) or just f*cking with you for fun.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But how do they get your info if you use Tor?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

my heroin still hasn't turned up :no:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Ive had a look but I dont frequent the place as it really is a place with no policing or laws; there's interesting things like some of the greatest minds and hackers etc on there discussing their trade. Theres information on there that people, in particular governments, wouldnt want you knowing; classified intelligence, how to make viruses, weapons, explosives, how to hack high security systems etc... However for every interesting piece of information theres terrorists, child, animal, gore pornography, even snuff films etc... It's really not a nice place to navigate if you don't know how.


but it does highlight how depraved our race can be - therefore people should see some to get a real idea of the dark parts of humanity we know they are there but dont want to talk about


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont think my curiosity is a good enough reason to try it just yet


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not a massive computer geek so I can't remember exactly but ive got information on how to somewhat hide yourself on my home computer, i'll post it later when I get back if anyone is interested.

What i will say though is as hartman pointed out, tor uses a huge netowrk of servers to relay and encrypt the information. However the internet is man made, there are a minority of geniuses who make near unbreakable alogrithms, encrypt, build and put in place the most high end security precautions to protect information for people/governments who pay them millions of pounds to do so. Equally there is a minority of geniuses with the same skills who use those skills to make money illegally theyre generally very good at what they do so they dont get caught and they hang out in places like tor for anonyminity reasons. Tor is also man made so it is possible to obtain information on there, the less well hidden that information is the easier it is to mine on mass and make yourself a target.

You may ask why can't the FBI etc.. get this information if the hackers can. Well they can but the real 'villains' are extremely well hidden on there, it would require a lot of time and resources to eventually be able to trace that person and that person may turn out to be a 14 year old in germany looking to build a computer virus to take down his school computers. It would be like trying to find a needle in a hay stack, in a hay stack shop on hay stack world.

I apologise for how computer illiterate I am btw >.<


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> but it does highlight how depraved our race can be - therefore people should see some to get a real idea of the dark parts of humanity we know they are there but dont want to talk about


I think too many people have no idea about how corrupt/evil & etc the world is, & if they knew more maybe we could improve things.

But then it all comes down to money I think, & some people will do anything for it.


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> but it does highlight how depraved our race can be - therefore people should see some to get a real idea of the dark parts of humanity we know they are there but dont want to talk about


You're right, I am disgusted by the porn etc.. which thankfull ive managed to avoid, but I'd be a liar if I didnt say i was curious to see whether the claims were true or not about assasins, guns, and drugs etc.. It's a bit like going to an internet freak show.

On a side note if the drugs are cheap theyre probably not great, the silkroad (whch has gone really down hill as its become more well known) etc.. is not so much for buying average products at knock down prices but more for buying extrememly high end, hard to aquire products for reasonable prices e.g. slightly more than you'd pay for average product on the street.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Worzel said:


> *I'm not a massive computer geek so I can't remember exactly but ive got information on how to somewhat hide yourself on my home computer, i'll post it later when I get back if anyone is interested. *
> 
> What i will say though is as hartman pointed out, tor uses a huge netowrk of servers to relay and encrypt the information. However the internet is man made, there are a minority of geniuses who make near unbreakable alogrithms, encrypt, build and put in place the most high end security precautions to protect information for people/governments who pay them millions of pounds to do so. Equally there is a minority of geniuses with the same skills who use those skills to make money illegally theyre generally very good at what they do so they dont get caught and they hang out in places like tor for anonyminity reasons. Tor is also man made so it is possible to obtain information on there, the less well hidden that information is the easier it is to mine on mass and make yourself a target.
> 
> ...


inb4 some muppets get themselves hacked and bummed by @Worzel

All this terrible side of humanity is easily accessible from normal web browsing.


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> inb4 some muppets get themselves hacked and bummed by @Worzel
> 
> All this terrible side of humanity is easily accessible from normal web browsing.


You're right i had every intention on hacking your webcam so I can watch you play with your noodle after ive climbed off your mum.

.

.

.

.

.

It's actually just print screens with instructions on how to change internet settings, but I might leave it off here incase some mong goes on tor asking for a shooter, coke and b1tches then blames me when they get ripped off.

You may have missed the point or tor......anonymity. Or are you still hiding behind a proxy at work to play farmville


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What do you mean @Mish I only gave @Worzel my pin & a/c details..that's ok isn't it?

:lol:


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What do you mean @Mish I only gave @Worzel my pin & a/c details..that's ok isn't it?
> 
> :lol:


Goooooood afternoon sir,

Thank you for your co-operation, we at the department of health take viruses very seriously. Now we have your details we can enter your bank account, treat the virus and sterilise your monies before returning it to you in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What do you mean @Mish I only gave @Worzel my pin & a/c details..that's ok isn't it?
> 
> :lol:


 @latblaster that's not going to be enough i'm afraid. @Worzel will also need your Mother's maiden name, the 3 numbers on the back of your card and your shoe size please.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry guys not really the best post to introduce myself but I had to chuckle slightly at RomperStomper's post.

It was like reading something from a script from the film. I think comparing deepnet for usefulness to the normal 'Internet' is alarming. Lets face it TOR was originally setup for people to stay annoymous who really need to be. Alot of areas where the internet is restricted (china, middle east, etc) it allows people to communicate more freely and blog, get news out, etc, which is very important.

I installed TOR browser pack for firefox about 18 months ago and first place I hit was SilkRoad. Had a little look around for a few weeks and have not been on since. There are plenty of crazy **** for sale, but most of it is drugs. Why the hell would i want to buy some coke or heroin online.

Interestingly enough there are plenty of riods for sale in a variety of countries. Payment method accepted is always BitCoins.

Seeing as it has gone more "mainstream" now ill have another browse later and see what else is new.

I would like to make one final point, that despite what people, it is absolutely impossible to stay 100% anonymous on the internet all the time. Authorities are all over this and it is not glamorized as much as what people are making out (hitmen and government officials trading files). As always it tends to be computer geeks with too much time on there hands, trying to make some money!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Yes all the time, set up an account go buy bitcoins then buy your stuff can get anything you want.


Can you explain Bitcoins to me ??? can't even figure it out looking at the official website!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Can you explain Bitcoins to me ??? can't even figure it out looking at the official website!


Bitcoins are the online 'currency' for the deep web. I think it's about $9 (so roughly £5.50) for one bitcoin.

Thing is, you have to buy these from a company who do keep a record of your purchase of bitcoins, so keeping anonymous stops there to an extent.

After reading this thread, I did a little research out of interest and it is all very complex (far to complex for me)...but apparently there's a piece of software you can download for free called Tails. You run this through your USB or DVD drive, and supposedly this is better for anonymity that Tor...but there's still the Bitcoins trail.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

If this tor sh1t allows pedo basterds and scammers fraudsters violent people terrorists etc a way to do their evil id stay well away from it. These are the exact types we should eliminate from our society, not give them free reign and opportunities to harm others. These scumbags especially kiddy fiddler fcukers can rot in hell and also on this earth


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

My heroin still hasn't turned up, bought it off some guy on there called apple


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Can you use this on Mac's

Bored on a saturday night so going to buy some guns, snuffs films and put a hit out on apple


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

stay away from this stuff seriously! be warned! no good comes out of this! and be afraidd......

be very afraidd........ :death:


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

TG123 said:


> My heroin still hasn't turned up, bought it off some guy on there called apple


I laughed


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

yes you can use TOR and firefox which works on MAC osx no problem.

As for buying bitcoins, if you sign up to silkroad there are plenty of bitcoin exchanges on there. There are a variety of ways to exchange it, some of them more anonymous than others.

Bitcoins is just an electronic currency. Whats unique about is apparently that the transactions cant be traced as its a peer-to-peer currency and the money doesnt move through a central server.

Im gonna throw a spanner in the works and say BITCOIN currency is backed by electricity. So yes, there are literally 100's of people out there running computers 24/7 and spending 1000's of £'s on electric, just to generate 1 bitcoin, which they then exchange back for £ and to make a profit.

Apparently because the money is backed by something (i.e Electric), it will always be worth something. Im skeptical but if you have a free 20minutes it makes for some interesting reading.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't get that bit about the leccy....there's scammers with the bitcoin exchange tho. A recent one was Virwerx.


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Try the following search on google images

"bitcoin mining rig"

It takes computer power to build a bit coin. Serious CPU power. The sort they use for medical calculations etc. The bitcoins are not generated out of thin-air, sort of like real money is these days. That apparently makes the bitcoins worth something..


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes there are certainly scammers on the exchanges, and ive never used one. But on silkroad they got a feedback system sort of like ebay, so it gives you a general idea of who's ok and not.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

After reading stompers post i just wanna go on there and see a guy fight a lion lol. Sounds like the film 'the condemed' might be real on there lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Theres a tor browser for iphones/ipads on the app store !


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

alan_wilson said:


> What is it? And what's it for?


 Took 2 sec's to find out..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_Browser

Tor (short for The Onion Router)[5] is a system intended to enable online anonymity. Tor client software directs internet traffic through a worldwide volunteer network of servers to conceal a user's location or usage from anyone conducting network surveillance or traffic analysis. Using Tor makes it more difficult to trace Internet activity, including "visits to Web sites, online posts, instant messages and other communication forms", back to the user [6] and is intended to protect users' personal freedom, privacy, and ability to conduct confidential business by keeping their internet activities from being monitored.

"Onion Routing" refers to the layered nature of the encryption service: The original data are encrypted and re-encrypted multiple times, then sent through successive Tor relays, each one of which decrypts a "layer" of encryption before passing the data on to the next relay and, ultimately, its destination. This reduces the possibility of the original data being unscrambled or understood in transit.[7]

The Tor client is free software and use of the Tor network is free of charge.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not quite the pit of despair some people make out...

If you wanted you can find sick videos of all sorts on the normal Internet, buy dodgy stuff or whatever else.

Although, my information on it is from reading. Not actually gone there... Cant be bothered for potential security issues just for some curiosity


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Worzel said:


> You're right, I am disgusted by the porn etc.. which thankfull ive managed to avoid.


how were you disgusted by something you managed to avoid? Hmm....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> how were you disgusted by something you managed to avoid? Hmm....


They always slip at some point. It's only so long they can hide it.

Clever Worzel, very clever, but time was your enemy


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> how were you disgusted by something you managed to avoid? Hmm....


I'm disgusted by genocide, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by slavery, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by what I imagine you look like, but i've never met you. Its a well informed presumption based on prior knowledge of the topic; I don't need to look at child pornography to be disgusted by it. I know what pornography is, I know what children are, unfortunately I can imagine what child pornography involves. Based on this presumption I think its disgusting.

Do you think child pornography is disgusting, if so is it based on you watching it?


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

inb4 trickiest w4nk you've ever had


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Worzel said:


> I'm disgusted by genocide, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by slavery, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by what I imagine you look like, but i've never met you. Its a well informed presumption based on prior knowledge of the topic; I don't need to look at child pornography to be disgusted by it. I know what pornography is, I know what children are, unfortunately I can imagine what child pornography involves. Based on this presumption I think its disgusting.
> 
> Do you think child pornography is disgusting, if so is it based on you watching it?


Nice try son


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Nice try son


No answer to the question then?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Worzel said:


> I'm disgusted by genocide, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by slavery, I've never witnessed it. I'm disgusted by what I imagine you look like, but i've never met you. Its a well informed presumption based on prior knowledge of the topic; I don't need to look at child pornography to be disgusted by it. I know what pornography is, I know what children are, unfortunately I can imagine what child pornography involves. Based on this presumption I think its disgusting.
> 
> Do you think child pornography is disgusting, if so is it based on you watching it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Child pornography, animal porn, men bumming and photos of scousers exist on the normal web. Why didn't you tell us you managed to avoid it there too? I find plenty of things disgusting, I don't feel the need to remind people I avoided seeing them though. Then again I've not been looking at them in the dark scary web


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

It was a response to a discussion. But you already knew this.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Theres a tor browser for iphones/ipads on the app store !


Is that the one for 69p called onion browser?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Worzel said:


> It was a response to a discussion. But you already knew this.
> 
> View attachment 107437


Ok Jimmy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

arnoldisnumerou said:


> Is that the one for 69p called onion browser?


Yeah mate ! Havnt got it yet though dunno if i could trust myself to not end up with a terminater 2 style underground weapon bunker lol


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

It's got some turd reviews. What's the most damage you can do with 69p..............


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

arnoldisnumerou said:


> It's got some turd reviews. What's the most damage you can do with 69p..............


It's ****e you have to turn your phone off after you have done a search in order to do another search , don't waste your 69p on this buy a mars bar or summat


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheers godzuki. I'll get another half price selection box down at tesco instead. On a bulk


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Ok Jimmy


I have made all kinds of assumptions about Worzel due to your comment


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> I have made all kinds of assumptions about Worzel due to your comment


I'm only kidding, I don't think he is a foul sexual predator really. Just kinky


----------



## Notimetochill (Aug 5, 2012)

https://www.torproject.org/projects/vidalia.html.en

thats graphical TOR which works with its own browser interface via firefox. Dont need to pay 69p and its very simple. Just install, hit connect, and your on the TOR network. easy as that.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like the internet for under 30's.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I've had a look round it and tbh its pretty she-ite. all very slow and not very interesting. silk road and BMR are ok to look at for 5 mins but as far as drugs go it's nothing I cant get within a 5 minute drive from my house.

Tor is probably very useful to the peeps in china etc who are heavily moderated but there is nothing on there you cant find on a .com or .co.uk site

as for all the anarchist stuff... IMO its all bull, the conspiracy theory stuff....it just helps the tin foil hat brigade feel better about it because its "underground"


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> For those who don't know, the deep web represents a gargantuan part of the internet which is not accessible through regular searches via google or other search engines.
> 
> Searching on the Internet today can be compared to dragging a net across the surface of the ocean. While a great deal may be caught in the net, there is still a wealth of information that is deep, and therefore, missed. The reason is simple: Most of the Web's information is buried far down on dynamically generated sites, and standard search engines never find it.
> 
> ...


this is just a copy and paste of this

http://thebotnet.com/guides-and-tutorials/49828-how-to-access-the-hidden-wiki/


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> this is just a copy and paste of this


correct - gives a good insight and information does it not ?? never said i wrote it


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

not really. Probs interesting and scary if i was 15 again...but at 37 i just think its peeps getting all carried away with themselves.

I l


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

lumpo said:


> I've had a look round it and tbh its pretty she-ite. all very slow and not very interesting. silk road and BMR are ok to look at for 5 mins but as far as drugs go it's nothing I cant get within a 5 minute drive from my house.
> 
> Tor is probably very useful to the peeps in china etc who are heavily moderated but there is nothing on there you cant find on a .com or .co.uk site
> 
> as for all the anarchist stuff... IMO its all bull, the conspiracy theory stuff....it just helps the tin foil hat brigade feel better about it because its "underground"


A lot of it is conspiracy theory b/s a lot of it is real, the issue is a lot of the boards on there want to stay anonymous therefore don't advertise themselves on the directories and you cant search with a search engine for it so to speak. But for example heres a site you can discuss hacking: *http://clsvtzwzdgzkjda7.onion*

*
*

*
It's nothing special as its fairly easy to find but you might find it a novelty. I'll see if i can find my lists of sites.*


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Worzel said:


> A lot of it is conspiracy theory b/s a lot of it is real, the issue is a lot of the boards on there want to stay anonymous therefore don't advertise themselves on the directories and you cant search with a search engine for it so to speak. But for example heres a site you can discuss hacking: *http://clsvtzwzdgzkjda7.onion*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


post it up mate


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats its there mate: http://clsvtzwzdgzkjda7.onion should work but havent been on tor in over a year. I bookmarked my list with the rest and its 404'd but i'll do my best to find them again.


----------



## natrix (Mar 17, 2012)

yes iv used it i ordered some lsd and it arrived no problem although they got shut down not long after and a few of them arrested , i wont be doing acid again lets just say that lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a few screenshots of my Bitcoin wallet to store and transfer Bitcoins.

Then a few shots of how sr looks.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That'll get some people salivating...it made me drool at first.

But getting the bloody bitcoins...think I'll root my android first!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed under reveiw by the Moderators.


----------

